# Homemade Router Table Insert Question?



## deck99 (Mar 20, 2006)

I have made my own homemade router tables in the past with homemade inserts. I have had excellent results.

My question is how do I make homemade removeable rings for different size bits. I have always just used a select size insert. If I had a big bit I used an insert with a larger hole.

We all build projects every day. Making a router table is really no different than making a bookcase. I actually enjoy making the jigs, etc. as much as making the project.

Anyway, does anyone know where there is documentation or can share their own experiences.

Thanks,

deck


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Deck, I am not one to try and re-engineer the wheel. It has been proven to work, so why not just enjoy the use of it? A simple solution is to purchase the replacement rings and safety pin for a Rousseau mounting plate. The inner ring is designed to use PC style guide bushings. This will run you about $11 from Woodcraft. These rings hold tightly enough together that many people complain they cant get them apart. I would as soon they stayed together until I wanted them apart, and I would expect to need effort to get them apart. Loose objects and bits spinning over 20K RPM are not a good mix in my book! You could also take the Rockler approach and make different inserts with the size holes you desire. Rousseau is kind enough to publish the insert sizes on their site here: http://www.rousseauco.com/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Deck
Like you I also like to make my jigs,it's part of the fun of wood working for me.
Mike said he would not try and re-engineer the wheel I think it's great that you want to give it a shot, who knows you may just come up with something new.
I recall someone that said it was time to re-engineer the wheel and came up with magnets to replace the wheel, now that train moves down the track with out wheels...  you never know what will come from thinking outside the box.

I make most of my inserts I use the roll pins some times to hold them in place.
see the link below,I just made a new router table with a FT2000 3 1/4HP router and played with the inserts a bit to make it work for me.
I made a small jig to use on the belt sander to get the inserts just right so they snap in and stay.
If you want to see a snap shot of it just ask and I will post it.
I don't know of any doc's how to make them it comes from with in as you know.

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?p=29068#post29068

The snapshots below are of the old router table.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2279

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2281

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2282

Bj


----------



## hal (Sep 14, 2004)

Deck, if you look in the book Router Magic you will find a section on making inserts, I have yet to make any myself,but the projects that I have made from this book have turned out quite well. If you don't have this book, I highly recomend it. I too enjoy making jigs that make the job easier. I have worked with wood for the past 50 years, but only bought a router about 5 years ago when I retired so I"m still learning. Check the library for a copy, that way you can look though it and see if it a book you would like to have.


----------

